# My 1995 Hardbody Ka24e



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I wanted to share some photos on my baby. I did at Home paint job, it turned out quite crappy, but better than it was. My paint job cracked every.


















I replaced the carpet with rugs I bought at Family Dollar store. Cost 20$ for two rugs. I hard wire a usb/ 2 socket adapter under radio.










Here is where I zipped tied rugs together.










I installed new stereo unit and mounted a gps slightly under head unit. Wire for gps is ran behind dash down to adapter



















I replace the door panels/paint window roller and lock.










Replaced headliner, installed sun visors and oh sh!t handle from my 2016 Frontier, hand to do some modding to make them fit. 










Replaced dash lights with blue led bulbs. And patched hole in seat with stuff animal stuffing and stitch blue jean over it. Not best look, but beats a big hole there and also used pressure washer on seats, painted dash when replaced heater core.










Replaced tail light covers and installed new led bulbs. Also replaced the sockets and ran all new wiring for that harness. Also added some off-road lights, tied into the backup light. 










Rebuilt my engine last year, and haven’t driven the truck since, so now I have drove it some and have had few kinks I’ve had to work out. Running good but idle still isn’t right. Idle at 800 to 850. I’ve played with tps, throttle body and idle screw, but every time I get idle where needs to be at, the engine surge when giving it gas. 










And it has new gas tank. 

So far that’s all I have done. Waiting on some sway bar bushings to come in. Also looking for a fiberglass camper top. Not had much luck finding one in my budget right now. And I have a broken leaf spring, so a set of those are needed.

Also my frame has a ton of rust. I would say I knocked out a good hundred pounds. My frame was packed and I mean packed with dirt and rocks. Once I got all the dirt and rocks out, I took my air hammer all the way around frame to bust up all the rust. Pressure wash and ran magnet in frame to remove bigger pieces of rust. Knocked some big holes out. I bought some 1/4 steel and welded in over the big holes and reinforced sections of the frame. I then sprayed rust remover gel inside frame best I can. Still working on rust removal, next will be to undercoat inside frame.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Truck looks pretty good.

The idle speed 800-850 RPM is within specs. If it is giving you problems, I'd suggest getting under the passenger's seat to read the codes off the ECM. Here is a thread I created a few years ago about how to do that:

[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums

Search Craigslist from time to time for a camper top. They do not come up often, but when they do they are usually pretty cheap. It's just a waiting game.

You can get new leaf springs here:

https://www.generalspringkc.com/Leaf_Springs_Nissan_Pickup_s/1947.htm

I believe these are the 4x4 leaves:

https://www.generalspringkc.com/product_p/69-147.htm


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice project; how much did you pay for it? BTW, did you ever find out where that oil leak is coming from at the back of the engine.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

The engine would say I have maybe $650 in it. $300 of that being machine shop for block work and pressing new pistons on rods. I bought the truck in 2008 or 2009 for 3500. I would guess I’m under a 1000$ for all the replacement parts, suspension joints and tail lights, bulbs and so on. My paint job probably 500$ which I should have just went to Maaco and done their cheap paint job. 

The leak between engine and transmission, still can’t tell what oil it is. I believe going to drop transmission mission and just redo rear main and the seal for the transmission. If anyone could point me to the right seal for transmission.

I also found some leaf springs on Michigan truck springs website, 129$ per spring, Total cost $318

Also believe I’m going get sway away torsion bar, found a set for 214$. Not sure if I need them, but assume it can’t hurt since the originals are on the truck. So believe when I purchase torsion bar I will drop transmission. 

Also on transmission I need the rubber boot that is at the top of the transmission that gear stick drops through. Is this what I need number 32850N?


----------

